# gothic dragon lamp post



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

heres a new project its a dragon head lamp post its not complete yet but wanted to show you how its comming together have to put details on the base and add a pvc pipe onto the dragon head . it should be about 6 foot tall when done , will run on a solar lamp to light up the gothis globe i found at at a thrift store

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=523


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looking very cool!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool idea, I like it!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats going to be nice.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I still can't believe it's that nasty white bead foam! :googly:

Great job, keep us posted!


----------

